# Memes



## Dragoneer (Jan 22, 2009)

In an effort to solicit feedback on the AUP changes, as well as better answer questions, we have created this forum for each individual clause of the AUP. We will modify and/or improve AUP clarity based on suggestions and feedback.

- - - - - - - -

*Memes*
Memes may be posted provided the meme contains original work. Memes which are minor edits of pre-existing images, contain no original content created by the user or are of the "add your own caption" variety are not permitted.


----------



## Koda (Jan 22, 2009)

Here is an idea perhaps worth considering; what if FA set up an image board strictly devoted to meme threads?

This way, the internetty people who like "DRAW KIRBY SAYING SOMETHING SEXY TO YOUR CHARACTER" type memes could be satisfied with little effort or resource drain on FA. Memes come and go, as do threads on image boards. So over time, they would just get purged, and replaced by new meme content.

So as far as file space would be concerned, it would be relatively constant. There aren't *that* many furry memes which occur simultaneously either. (thank god)


----------



## darkdoomer (Jan 23, 2009)

Koda said:


> Here is an idea perhaps worth considering; what if FA set up an image board strictly devoted to meme threads?



http://wakaba.c3.cx/
believe in magic?


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Jan 23, 2009)

I have yet to see a "caption" meme


----------

